# Offcial PFF Meet and Greet Blast 12 July--



## 192

Date: 12 July
Time: 5PM - Until?
Location: 2958 Whitley Lane in Pace, off of Quintette---Thanks to Bowed Up (Norm) for offering up his house for the party!

Food: Potluck? We will fry fish if we have enough fish donations.
There will be multiple grills going to throw sausage on (namely Wade's grill:thumbup.

Drink: BYOB

We used to do these regularly on the old forum, each was a blast.
Push yourselves away from the keyboard and meet some of the folks behind the screen name.

Relax, come out and have some fun. Post up if you plan on attending and what you will be bringing. I will consolidate the list and repost.

Mods---go ahead and make this a sticky please...

Mike


----------



## Downtime2

Items provided and needed....

Provided....

DT2 Cooker, 4 gallons oil, couple packs of fish
Splittine, plates, forks, spoons, smoked mac-n-cheeze
Bigdaddys, 2 gallon oil, fish
gulfbreezetom, desert stuff
h2o4u, salad, fries
Grouper22, table, some ice and fish
Slqfisher, paper towels and a table
TKTom, Ice, table

Needed.....


sides
ketchup
cocktail sauce
tartar sauce
horseradish


----------



## jcasey

I'd like to go but I think that is Blue Angels Weekend.


----------



## Jason

Hey, I think I'm off that weekend!!!


----------



## Downtime2

Come after the Blues show. Wind down from that madness...


----------



## 192

Jason said:


> Hey, I think I'm off that weekend!!!


Your welcome, I spoke with the Sherriff before we set the date!


----------



## BananaTom

Jason said:


> Hey, I think I'm off that weekend!!!


If your going, I gotta go!!

Been missing me some of your World Wide Famous "Smoked Manatee Turds"



Hmmmm, I gotta get some "Best Stop Boudin" headed this way.

If not, I got a "BananaTom Boiled Boston Butt" in mind.


----------



## kahala boy

Norm is THE consumate host. Sorry that i am going to miss this. got family obligations. There will be some OUTSTANDING people and food there.


----------



## 192

I know of 25 folks that are coming as of right now--

Wade and I are cooking--


----------



## Splittine

Iz beez cumins.

I got plates and folks/knives/spoons.


----------



## TeaSea

I hope to be able to come as well. Have tentative plans to make a run to Oklahoma but might put it off till the fall. I'll probably be the oldest old fart there -- HA!!


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Me and the missus are coming.
We will bring some pie! And some cake!


----------



## Downtime2

The site of the original PFF post-Ivan bash. I remember a little about it. I remember it was fun. A true good time. Come on out. Meet some folks. Add faces to names. Would love to see it like it used to be. It's on the same day as the Blues, I know, but, not all of us are going there.


----------



## h2o4u

LuLu and I will definitely be there just not sure what we will be bringing yet. Probably some type of salad....

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2

Who all can bring fish? I got a couple packs. I heard bait guy may can get some mullett???


----------



## Rjw615

Splittine said:


> Iz beez cumins. I got plates and folks/knives/spoons.


How many folks you bringin?


----------



## Hot Reels

That 1st bash was a blast. That is when I first met Wade and his better half, Norm, Linda (LuLu), H2O Mark and countless others. It was also the 1st time I ever had a satan's eyeball and uncle norms hot sauce. I plan on being there, I will be happy to throw something on the Big Green Egg to bring.
If anybody wants to make a fish run to supply the party I will be happy to go with and donate my catch.
Sky


----------



## H2OMARK

Downtime2 said:


> The site of the original PFF post-Ivan bash. I remember a little about it. I remember it was fun. A true good time. Come on out. Meet some folks. Add faces to names. Would love to see it like it used to be. It's on the same day as the Blues, I know, but, not all of us are going there.


I hope to make it out Wade, but depends on the time we get back in frm the Blues. The original bash: First time I met you, Murph, Norm, HotReels, Chris Coture and numberous others. Ate the cherries from hell and dreaded using the bathroom for a week! :blink:. Slept in my car in Norms driveway that night.

Edit: Just saw Skys reference to "Satin's Eyeball" . That's a perfect name.


----------



## Downtime2

Address added.....


----------



## BananaTom

grouper22 said:


> Date: 12 July
> Time: 5PM - Until?
> Location: 2958 Whitley Lane in Pace, off of Quintette


Got it


----------



## 192

Things are coming together nicely. I think we are good on fish. A few things folks could bring:

Fries to throw in the fryer
paper towels
a couple gallons of oil (peanut preferred, canola ok)
a few folding tables 

50 folks I know of are coming--it will be fun. 

Mike


----------



## Spoolin Up

I can supply some ff and peanut oil.
Will be me plus 1


----------



## Downtime2

Bringing 6 gallon double basket fryer, 4 gallons of oil, batter, some fish. More stuff if needed.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Downtime2 said:


> Bringing 6 gallon double basket fryer, 4 gallons of oil, batter, some fish. More stuff if needed.


I can supply some fish then. Unless more oil is needed.


----------



## Downtime2

Gonna take 2 more gallons. Fish is welcome too.


----------



## Spoolin Up

10-4 Mark me down for 2 gallons. And Ill bring 20lbs fish


----------



## Downtime2

Added a who's bringing what and what's needed post up near top of thread.....


----------



## konz

Wade, you need to add one more thing to your "needed" list. A fat guy with beer in hand. Come to think of it, just add that to the "already got" list. 

Let me know if you need anything for the boil.


----------



## Downtime2

Just check the "needed" list....


----------



## Spork

I am there dude.


----------



## 2RC's II

Would love to be there with the missus but I got one of those million dollar a night 3 night minimum rooms for the Blues that weekend. Be there for the next one.


----------



## Slqfisher

I'll be there plus 1, put me down for the papertowels and a table..


----------



## Splittine

Talked to Lingfisher1. Him and his crew are coming.


----------



## Downtime2

Believe we'll skip the boil part. The frying part is coming together too well...
Someone want to pony up on some ketchup, horseradish and/or tartar? Still need fries...


----------



## 192

Tks for the edit. I was at work instead of at Subway on Avalon making fun of, well, her. Lol.


----------



## Spork

BTW, no Red Rider BB guns are allowed at this event. Norm, if you've got one, hide it and don't let Mike anywhere near it.


----------



## h2o4u

Downtime2 said:


> Believe we'll skip the boil part. The frying part is coming together too well...
> Someone want to pony up on some ketchup, horseradish and/or tartar? Still need fries...


How many lbs. of fries do you suggest Wade? I will get them.


----------



## Downtime2

I'd say no more than 2 of the large bags like the Ore-Ida ones...


----------



## Splittine

Put me down for some smoke Mac n cheese.


----------



## Downtime2

Just a Monday bump for a reminder for those who wish to attend.


----------



## h2o4u

Downtime2 said:


> Just a Monday bump for a reminder for those who wish to attend.


Thanks Wade, you reminded me I need a Monday bump too!


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

I'll be there norm n me work together


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

let me know if you need more fish ive got cobe , red n mingos


----------



## Downtime2

Probably could use a few more fillets. Keep em' in a ice chest frozen. Just in case. Rather have too much than not enough....


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

I can do that, I'll pack some coolers with extra ice also goota keep the brew cold


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

anyone got some lawn darts that was a good ol game.


----------



## Downtime2

Just a little bump reminder about Saturday.....


----------



## MrsKoyote

I would love to make this! I'm a newbe..would love to get to know fellow fishaholics!.. but taking my first boat run to the Blues- headed out for some early fishing then the show- Hubby will be pooped by end of the day.. hate to miss it! I will try to catch the next one.- thanks for the Public invite- very cool


----------



## MrsKoyote

however... just texting the hubby- (hes offshore in Tampico- will be flyin in tomorrow) he sounds game- so PM me the address??? just in case!


----------



## Downtime2

Address is right at the first of the thread.


----------



## h2o4u

Should be a good turn out. Norm text me if you need some help Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Snagged

Me + 1 what you guys need us to bring?


----------



## Downtime2

sides
ketchup
cocktail sauce
tartar sauce
horseradish

Take yo' pick.... Thanks!!!


----------



## Snagged

Ketchup, cocktail and tartar sauce, and horseradish for 50 got it!


----------



## Splittine

Bump


----------



## 192

You know it works--at the end of the day we will have enough ketchup and condiments for 2 battalions.


----------



## Justin618

Somebody must have got upset.


Have fun


----------



## nonameangler+1

*Meet up.*

May be able to make it. Keeping fingers crossed. Would be good to see everyone. R/Walt


----------



## Downtime2

Fish/fries/hushpuppies/condiments covered. Anyone want to do cole slaw??? LOL Geetcha grub on tomorrow!!!


----------



## Splittine

I'm not gonna be able to do the smoked mac n cheese but just ordered 2 gallons of slaw from Ed Tastee Freeze in Defuniak.


----------



## Splittine

Anyone wanna cook up a big pot of cheese grits?


----------



## Downtime2

Splittine said:


> I'm not gonna be able to do the smoked mac n cheese but just ordered 2 gallons of slaw from Ed Tastee Freeze in Defuniak.


Nice!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump


----------



## Deeplines

Today is the day. Ya'll folks have fun. 

Norm, Get a few Pixs. I'm going to ride the bike up and see you when I'm off this time. Save a quart of that Uncle Norm's Rectum Sauce for me.


----------



## h2o4u

Hey Wade what time do you think you will start cooking?


----------



## Downtime2

Shooting for 5....


----------



## Downtime2

Truck is loaded and ready to go. Gonna be a good time. All are welcome, even after the Blues. Hope to see you there.....


----------



## 192

Just got done cuttin up fish. Lookin forward to seeing y'all.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Btt


----------



## Splittine

Anyone wanna cook up some cheese grits.


----------



## h2o4u

Just got both kidneys working again after yesterdays Blues excursion.


----------



## Spoolin Up

I have the oil and fish- mullet, when u need it??


----------



## Downtime2

5ish????


----------



## Spoolin Up

Ok!! Didn't know if u wanted it earlier lol


----------



## Spoolin Up

If you need anything else holler!!


----------



## Downtime2

Will do!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Splittine said:


> Anyone wanna cook up some cheese grits.


I could talk the wife into this!


----------



## BananaTom

The wife is in the shower to start getting ready, heading that way in about 14 hours


----------



## h2o4u

BananaTom said:


> The wife is in the shower to start getting ready, heading that way in about 14 hours


BT I will probably be gone by then.


----------



## BananaTom

h2o4u said:


> BT I will probably be gone by then.


Just kidding about the 14 hours, but I got her heading in the right direction.


----------



## h2o4u

BananaTom said:


> Just kidding about the 14 hours, but I got her heading in the right direction.


Nice work.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump. Just left. Have to work on my own truck. Good eats, cold beer, good folks!


----------



## bobinbusan

Bigdaddy's said:


> Bump. Just left. Have to work on my own truck. Good eats, cold beer, good folks!


 Who are you getting to do your work on your truck  :thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

bobinbusan said:


> Who are you getting to do your work on your truck  :thumbup:


Was on the way to the meet and heard some noise under my hood, got out and a rat was laying dead. He made a mess, took out my belt and both tranny lines.


----------



## BananaTom

It was great to see so many that I have not seen in too long, and great to meet some new folks.

Kudos to the host, and those who worked so hard, they were sweating up a flood.

Thanks


----------



## Snagged

Would like to say thankx to Norm for hosting and Tom, Wade, and Chase for all their hard work cooking up the fish and seeing that everything went well. Wife and I had a great time (should have brought more beer) met a lot of good folks listened to a lot of good stories. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Splittine

Had a great time seeing new faces and old ones. Really miss doing these like we have in the past. It was a really good turnout, need to plan another one when the weather starts to cool a little. Thanks for all who came and helped out.


----------



## 192

It definately went well. I didnt get a good head count but there were quite a few folks. Thanks to all who made it happen.


----------



## h2o4u

Big shout to Norm and Ginette! (hope I spelled that right). Wade, Chase and Mike huge props for throwing the food down! It was great to see all the original a and meet some new folks. Definitely need to be more proactive in our party's. Gonna do the band again soon!!!


----------



## h2o4u

I really would like the recipe for the fresh coleslaw at the party. I believe that was the best I've ever had!


----------

